# Thermometer Question



## ron50 (Jun 8, 2007)

I am going to buy a dual probe thermometer and just trying to figure out which would be more useful, the Maverick Et-73 with the one probe for meat and one for the smoker temp, or the Maverick ET-7 which has two food probes.

Although I know the onboard thermometer that comes with most smokers isn't that accurate I hear the one on my Camp Chef SV24 is pretty good.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Ron


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 8, 2007)

Personally I would get the dual food probes because you can accurately monitor more than one large piece of meat - then you can buy a couple accurate oven thermometers for under $10.....

Just my opinion and what works for me.


----------



## triple b (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess it all boils down to what you want.
But,I like my meat/smoker probes (Maverick) with the the monitor that you can carry around with you and keep tabs on what's going on.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

I like the Maverick Et-73 ... for me it is idiot proof! I like labels ... smoker ... meat ... both temps easily monitored and portable as well.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 8, 2007)

I am about to find out how the Maverick ET-73 works for me... I just got one. I liked the idea of being able to monitor the temp of my smoker and the meat at the same time, from anywhere around the Casa Hawg.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Hawg ... make sure you check the accuracy before using! Not all are created equal!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanx Paul, will do!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 9, 2007)

My ET-73 arrived yesterday afternoon. Have done the required playing with it to check it out. Will put it to the test this weekend just to make sure it works.


----------



## oillogger (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the ET-7.  I suggest calibrating your smoker door thermometer to the boiling point of water and then it will probably be close well enough for monitoring your smoker temps.  That would free up any additional thermometers you may have for just monitoring meat temps.  I usually check my GOSM smoker about once per hour and it hardly ever varies by over 15F so I am OK with not being able to monitor wireless.  BTW, I was told by Maverick that more than one of their wireless thermometers could be use at the same time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

I have several digital thermometers but I'm still a dial kinda girl! I stick one probe down the top vent hole and it lands about the same level as the door mounted one. My door mount thermomter is always to within 2 or 3 degrees of the probe.

Make sure you check the themoter first using boiling water - 212 degrees.

If you need to recalibrate the door thermometer it can be removed.

Also as you start smoking alot, the door thermomter will build up with grease and smoke - clean it with a greeny pad and soapy water and it will be fine.

Have fun!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the ET-73 and love it.  Couple of cons are: It will not transmit the distance advertised.  Switchs can be broken easily and are not conveniently located.  It does, however, do a good job and I would hate to do without it.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 9, 2007)

I love mine ... it transmits far enough to make me happy ... when I'm smokin' here at home, I can play here on SMF andkeep an eye on things.
Down at the lake, I can mess around with the lawn, sit out in the sun, stoke the campfire ...you name it ... and know what's goin' on with my Q


----------



## leorousseau (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm already learning from you guys. I just ordered one today. Thanks for helping me spend more money.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 10, 2007)

I use the ET-73 and I don't know how I would get along without it. I can monitor the internal temp of a nice brisket or whatever while also monitoring the smoke temp at the cooking level by dropping the probes down through the smoke vent (GOSM). 

For other types of meat cooked at the same time, I use another taylor thermo. I don't know the name (Model) but they are simply one monitor and one probe. I have several of these so that with the ET73 I can monitor the smoke temp and one major meat type. Then with the other thermos, I can monitor other types of meat etc.  Forget the  dial type that comes with the unit. Go digital for accuracy.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 10, 2007)

I want to get the et-73.  How does one test and calibrate both the meat and the smoker probes?  I need one of these bad because i must have walked outside a million times yesterday to check on the temp only to find that it was around 245 which was right where i wanted it.  Id like to not have to worry about it and just know what the temp is whenever i want. Thanks ya'll


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 10, 2007)

Skinner,
     Simply use the old boiling water test. With a pot of boiling water, drop the probes in ......... don't let them touch anything metal....... water only. They should both read 212*.


----------



## skinnerc06 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh alright hahah.. easy enough i guess.. i thnk im gettin one today


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 13, 2007)

wally world didn't have any digitals.whats a good digital thermo for between 10 & 20 bucks ?


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 14, 2007)

You can check online through Ebay and Amazon for a decent unit.

The good ones might run you a few dollars more the $20....but you have to know your own budget.

Good luck!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried out my ET-73 last night... *AWESOME!* I love being able to monitor both the grate temp and the meat temp at the same time.

BTW, my factory lid thermometer didn't get over 150... The grate temp was at 250. I think the one in the lid finally died.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

Got an ACU>RITE last fall.  Cost about $15-$19.  I love it and use it with my smokes when using my Weber Kettle (I added a good temp gauge on the lid, just above the grate).

.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 14, 2007)

i saw an acu rite w/ pager for $30 just now. i may have to get inventive & go w/ a gauge for a boat or hotrod to mount on the pit but w/ probe to the grate. well 3 actually (been looking @ those dragster pits too much). i just can't see wearing a pager for smoking-it's just... not natural


----------

